# e/gate card in ther Airport - where?



## Vento

Hello Everyone,

Anyone know where to get the e/gate card in the airport? Is it just to drive to Terminal 1 arrivel, or???

Homepage also mention some other DRND offices which all leads to 404 Page not found.

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## HamishUK

Got mine from T3 departures, theres an office on the right just after you go through passport control, just bring your passport and 200dhs I think.


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

I received my first e-gate card four years ago at Terminal 1, Departures up the escalators and on the right before the food court.

This year my e-gate card came from the main immigration office across from Al Jafiliya metro station.


----------



## Gavtek

Dnata Holiday Centre on SZR next to Business Bay Metro Station, takes 10 minutes.


----------



## md000

Go to Dubai Terminal 1 or Terminal 3, Abu Dhabi, or Sharjah airports. Ask where the e-gate location is. Pay a fee, collect a sticker, take it to the egate station. 

Simple. Now, if they only made the Emirates ID as simple.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Mclovin oo7

It seem, I need to get this one too, had to wait on T2 yesterday for almost 45 minutes. 

What supporting docs do I need to apply for the e-gate card? Does it get delivered by courier or they issue it at the spot?

Thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan

Mclovin oo7 said:


> It seem, I need to get this one too, had to wait on T2 yesterday for almost 45 minutes.
> 
> What supporting docs do I need to apply for the e-gate card? Does it get delivered by courier or they issue it at the spot?
> 
> Thanks


I got mine from terminal 1, before checkin upstairs. Bring your passport with valid visa and a photograph. In my case they took a digital picture of the photograph and gave me the pic back


----------



## Mclovin oo7

de Mexicaan said:


> I got mine from terminal 1, before checkin upstairs. Bring your passport with valid visa and a photograph. In my case they took a digital picture of the photograph and gave me the pic back


Thanks,


----------



## IzzyBella

Mclovin oo7 said:


> It seem, I need to get this one too, had to wait on T2 yesterday for almost 45 minutes.
> 
> What supporting docs do I need to apply for the e-gate card? Does it get delivered by courier or they issue it at the spot?
> 
> Thanks


+2 (me and philyand) for DNATA travel centre off SZR, just before/after Pepsi and well signposted (couple of brown signposts). Took a photo of me on the day. Pretty instant. I just had to walk down to the cash office, pay, return and it was all done 

I really liked it there because the Emirati behind the desk refused to let an Emirati family jump the (rather long) queue. :clap2:


----------



## Mclovin oo7

IzzyBella said:


> +2 (me and philyand) for DNATA travel centre off SZR, just before/after Pepsi and well signposted (couple of brown signposts). Took a photo of me on the day. Pretty instant. I just had to walk down to the cash office, pay, return and it was all done
> 
> I really liked it there because the Emirati behind the desk refused to let an Emirati family jump the (rather long) queue. :clap2:


When I was going through the immigration yesterday, the Emirati at the desk said "Congratulations, you don't need the visa again". 

It was funny.


----------



## FlexRay

As soon as you walk into Terminal 1, says Dnata everywhere.


----------



## fcjb1970

Got mine at Gate 1 JAFZA (or was it gate 3). Easy peasy as everyone else says


----------



## Mclovin oo7

It was easy.

Park your car at Dubai terminal 1 departure parking lot.

Enter the hall from D entrance, go to the food court which is on first floor. E Gate office is on the right hand side. It says UAE-Gate.

Take your passport with you and AED 220.00 cash. They will ask you to go to Emirates-NBD bank which is on the ground floor. Pay the money and get the receipt sticker.

You get the E-Gate Card in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Jager

I got mine when flying out through T3 (just after passport control as previously advised by someone). 

I didn't have to pay anything, so not sure why others have had to pay Dhs 200 - 220 ? Only had one other person waiting in front of me so it was done in 5 minutes. 

Of course it didn't work when I flew back into Dubai (see post in the Dubia daily rant), but that's another story !


----------



## IzzyBella

Jager said:


> Of course it didn't work when I flew back into Dubai (see post in the Dubia daily rant), but that's another story !


Probably because you didn't pay!


----------



## Jager

IzzyBella said:


> Probably because you didn't pay!


Funny, because it didn't work for the other 60 - 70 people in the 3 queues around me. In fact, in 20 minutes of queuing I didn't see one person get though the e-gates automatically without having to be redirected to the manual processing line.


----------



## IzzyBella

Sorry, I forgot my emoticon " :tongue: " there!


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Jager said:


> I got mine when flying out through T3 (just after passport control as previously advised by someone).
> 
> I didn't have to pay anything, so not sure why others have had to pay Dhs 200 - 220 ? Only had one other person waiting in front of me so it was done in 5 minutes.
> 
> Of course it didn't work when I flew back into Dubai (see post in the Dubia daily rant), but that's another story !




Too bad, I didn't know this before.

I am surprised though as nothing is free in Dubai, especially from the government.


----------



## Gymstar

Is there a desk to renew e-gate card on arrival at Terminal 3? My card runs out tomorrow.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Gymstar said:


> Is there a desk to renew e-gate card on arrival at Terminal 3? My card runs out tomorrow.


Okay, out of the arrival funnel, taxi stand is straight ahead of you.

Instead go over to the far left wall and there's a large entrance into a room full of seats and that's where they do it.

Last two times I went there they scanner was broken but I think that's an excuse. My wife used the DNATA building on SZR as there's parking next to it and you can get in early. The staff there are really good - first floor balcony if I recall.


----------

